# recommended supplements for this lifestyle:



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

hey i wanted to see if we could start out a sticky worthy thread that we all throwin on, and list and rate the supplements we believe to help us the best along the twisting winding road of this "iron game" we all love.... 




id recommend:

fishoils
bcaa's
protein powder(s) (if needed to supplement ur diet)
creatine


i believe these are the staples anyone should have on hand and use the most.... multi vitamin is not needed imo IF the person is consuming enough greens and a variety of foods, but for most of us we dont eat a variety, so it maybe worthy to have as well....


thoughts and or additions to the list?....


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 7, 2014)

Glutamine at the top of the list


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 7, 2014)

What are the benefits of glutamine, I always read it was a waste so I've never bothered


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 7, 2014)

I take a cheap 1 a day multi from Costco and 4g fish oil. That's it, and only because they are both cheap as hell. If you eat enough food, supplements are a complete waste of money.


----------



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

Multi
Iron
Zinc
Magnesium
vitamin D
L-Arginine (Ethyl Ester)
Fish Oil
Ginkgo Biloba + Ginseng (panax or blend of 3 kinds)
Melatonin to sleep (for those days post workout where I'm too amped up to sleep)
Tongkat Ali (when I can afford it)


----------



## nightster (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know if it helps, but I take Glucosamine  for joint health


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 7, 2014)

Glutamine has too many benefits to list. But for our uses it prevents muscle breakdown and gives the muscle reserves. I take it morning, before and after my workout, and before bed..


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 7, 2014)

Onrek said:


> Multi
> Iron
> Zinc
> Magnesium
> ...



Damn, you really buy all that shit?


----------



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

When they're on sale I stock up. I get most of the stuff extremely cheap (except the fish oil) and the tub of arginine I got has lasted me about a year now.

Edit: I forgot to mention I take creatine monohydrate as well. Works wonders imo (cheap too).


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 7, 2014)

BCAA
Protein
Glutamine (Already in many BCAA & protein powders)
Fish oils (Omega-3)
Ubiquinol (Better form of CoQ10)
Tadalafil


Top 3 - Recovery

Bottom 3 - General Health (Lipids, BP, Prostate, etc)


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 7, 2014)

...does drol and dbol with grapefruit juice count as a  supplement?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...does drol and dbol with grapefruit juice count as a  supplement?



hell yeah it does


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 7, 2014)

Onrek said:


> Multi
> Iron
> Zinc
> Magnesium
> ...



Regarding Melatonin, I just read an article about it. They combined 19 sleep studies with a total of 1683 healthy adults and children with sleep problems. They were each given between 2 to 5 mg of Melatonin shortly before bedtime from anywhere between a few weeks and a year. Over the course of all the studies the average subject fell asleep just 7 minutes faster when using Melatonin. So, I guess if you really value a couple extra minutes of sleep keep taking it. But, in my opinion, like most supplements it's a complete waste of money.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 8, 2014)

what does l-arginine help people with?

and what type of Glutamine? l-glutamine? or are there others?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 8, 2014)

J20 said:


> what does l-arginine help people with?
> 
> and what type of Glutamine? l-glutamine? or are there others?



Modern BCAA Plus has Sustamine™ (Dipeptide of L-Alanine and L-Glutamine) - good enough for me


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 8, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...does drol and dbol with grapefruit juice count as a  supplement?



So grapefruit supplements the dbol and both supplement the drol.... ahhhh supplements with synergies


----------



## bvs (Jun 9, 2014)

Just go with what you can afford and what you think works for you. Personally I use quite a bit:
Multi
protein
creatine
intra with bcaas glutamine etc
waxy maize
nac
milk thistle
Extra vit d
digestive enzyme
Zma
liv 52
And of course lots of pre workouts


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 9, 2014)

If using aas or trt, some supplements are worth every penny.

I don't go without garlic, red yeast rice, niacin, multi, coq10, creatine, protein and glutamine, fish oil and dhea.

I went 2 full years without getting sick. Stopped glutamine and got the flu a couple weeks later. For me, glutamine improves my immune system immensely.


----------



## Onrek (Jun 29, 2014)

Since glutamine has been recommended by many of you here, I've since tried it and now I also agree-

glutamine at the top of the list next to creatine.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 30, 2014)

I had also read that glutamine was not absorbed and therefore a waste of money, or you had to ingest like 10g to get 1g absorbed, anyone else heard of this ? Maybe it's a myth or bad info but it's scared me from buying glutamine, reconsidering now


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2014)

Too much creatine or glutamine gives me the shits.


----------

